# Մշակույթ > Կինո, Թատրոն > Կինո >  2012 աշխարի վերջը ֆիլմ

## hosart

ովա տեսել ես կինոն

----------


## specialist

ոնց հասկացա արդեն փակված թեմա է համարվում...

----------


## hosart

այսինքն

----------


## Chuk

*2012. թեմայի վերջը*

----------

Rammstein (12.01.2012), specialist (12.01.2012), VisTolog (13.01.2012), Արէա (13.01.2012), Ֆոտոն (13.01.2012)

----------

